# mad river



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Went out today to try my luck at some brown trout....i ended up catching 5 total all pretty small and all released but still fun...[/ATTACH]


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds like a perfect day to me! Nice looking brownie


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hogtrman (May 13, 2012)

what was you using to catch these fish


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job Curtis! I been trying to get back up there myself lately, between weather and work, hasnt worked out yet

Salmonid


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

King`s Creek up in Champaign Co off SR29 has some excellent rainbows and brown trout spots, but even in the heat of summer THAT water is COLD !


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> King`s Creek up in Champaign Co off SR29 has some excellent rainbows and brown trout spots, but even in the heat of summer THAT water is COLD !



ok cool i might give it a try...i know down on 55 where i was there were like 6 or 7 fly fisherman out in the river....


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Nice job Curtis! I been trying to get back up there myself lately, between weather and work, hasnt worked out yet
> 
> Salmonid



hey quick question: what fly rod/reel combo would you recomend for somebody new to the sport? i have read 4/5 is good for begginers? i have also read around 9' is a good start. I'm looking to spend less than $150-200 for a set up....thanks for any advice


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah a 5 wt would be a good rod for most action around here, could handle most bass bugs and fish easily up to 3-4 lbs. I also like the 9 ft rods but aa 8 or 8.5' would be fine too. Let me know what you get and I can give you some quick and dirty casting lessons. I also have some entry level rod and reels Id sell ya fairly cheap, let me know if you have any interest and ill get you the specifics later today when i got more time.

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> yeah a 5 wt would be a good rod for most action around here, could handle most bass bugs and fish easily up to 3-4 lbs. I also like the 9 ft rods but aa 8 or 8.5' would be fine too. Let me know what you get and I can give you some quick and dirty casting lessons. I also have some entry level rod and reels Id sell ya fairly cheap, let me know if you have any interest and ill get you the specifics later today when i got more time.
> 
> Salmonid


yea that would be even better if i could buy one cheaper....just let me know what the specs are of them....thanks again...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Curtis937 said:


> yea that would be even better if i could buy one cheaper....just let me know what the specs are of them....thanks again...


Not trying to make a deal breaker here, but being in springfield gives you the option of shopping two Walmart stores, and if you aren't one of those book burning objectors to shopping there, they carry 2 different brands of fly rod/reel combo packs. One is a cheaper Shakespear set up for roughly $30 and the other is a Pflueger or Martin combo, really nice for around $40-50 has everything you need to start fishing.

Sorry Mark, not trying to knock you out as an option for a setup, just giving more options


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Flathead King 06 said:


> Not trying to make a deal breaker here, but being in springfield gives you the option of shopping two Walmart stores, and if you aren't one of those book burning objectors to shopping there,
> 
> 
> Just because Walmart has almost single handily built China's economy, along with a few other third world nations, and with the Government's help has set ours back...and just because I am a PROUD American and prefer to buy American made or Union products or products from Democratic Economies WHENEVER possible...I am now a "Book Burning Objector"??.....WTF Jeremiah!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Intimidator;1570313...and just because I am a PROUD American and prefer to buy American made or Union products or products from Democratic Economies WHENEVER possible...I am now a "Book Burning Objector"??.....WTF Jeremiah![/QUOTE said:


> Why on earth would you bring union products into any fishing discussion?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Come on guys... not trying to bring about a wrath of beat downs here... and not singling out anyone or calling anyone book burners... but we are all guilty of buying and purchasing at one point or another from a retail chain, heck my better half works there. I'm not saying you have to purchase there or anywhere else to be specific. Just providing options. Yes I agree Retail Monopolies have killed the small business, but anything you or I say isn't going to change that, it's a matter of money and politics. (God help me I think I just unleashed a wrath of tongue lashings to come) I would rather buy from small buisnesses myself i.e. Fisherman's Quarters, but I don't know anyones situation, so I'm not judging. And when I say book burning objectors, I literally mean those standing in picket lines in the retail chain parking lots objecting to the operation of the store... so correct me if I'm wrong but everyone that choses to shop/buy from any retail for anything is more/less supporting the main cause we are now fueding, and unless there is a sudden increase in mom and pop shops selling my weekly groceries, guess I'm going to take the defensive here and continue to shop the retail chains...

Thats my speal, and I hope this ends here so the thread doesnt turn nasty and the mods kill a long lived "project" thread


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Everythings OK!

By the Way...Nice fish Curtis....sorry about the distraction!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Intimidator said:


> Everythings OK!
> 
> By the Way...Nice fish Curtis....sorry about the distraction!


Sorry if I offended anyone with my previous posts, that was not my intention.


Spring definietly needs to get here... seems like we all could use some fishing!

Curtis, I went out sunday to the 55 area and fished both above and below the bridge. Ended the day with 7 browns and about a doz chubs, all little guys... biggest was 13" but was released. Saw 2 guys throwing flies and but not much luck. All fish were caught drifting crawlers through deep water holes.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Flathead King 06 said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone with my previous posts, that was not my intention.
> 
> 
> Spring definietly needs to get here... seems like we all could use some fishing!
> ...


Yea I was catching mine the same way but with red worms


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Curtis, the outfits I have are entry level LL Bean "First Cast" outfits, 8 ft, 6 wt, 2 piece with Rod tubes, Actions are moderate for easy loading, making it easy for a beginner to cast. The reel is made from graphite composite and has a compression disc-drag system that has a modest setting range. new 6 wt floating line in great shape, definately a step or two up from the Chinese stuff  Also buying from me will come with a free casting lesson, LOL asking $70 each, as these have only been used a time or two, I have two identical setups...

Salmonid


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Curtis, the outfits I have are entry level LL Bean "First Cast" outfits, 8 ft, 6 wt, 2 piece with Rod tubes, Actions are moderate for easy loading, making it easy for a beginner to cast. The reel is made from graphite composite and has a compression disc-drag system that has a modest setting range. new 6 wt floating line in great shape, definately a step or two up from the Chinese stuff  Also buying from me will come with a free casting lesson, LOL asking $70 each, as these have only been used a time or two, I have two identical setups...
> 
> Salmonid


Good deal considering the rod case and floating line and a casting lesson.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

arreflections said:


> good deal considering the rod case and floating line and a casting lesson.


And Mark fishes CJ and the local streams and rivers so he knows the Spfld area!


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Curtis, the outfits I have are entry level LL Bean "First Cast" outfits, 8 ft, 6 wt, 2 piece with Rod tubes, Actions are moderate for easy loading, making it easy for a beginner to cast. The reel is made from graphite composite and has a compression disc-drag system that has a modest setting range. new 6 wt floating line in great shape, definately a step or two up from the Chinese stuff  Also buying from me will come with a free casting lesson, LOL asking $70 each, as these have only been used a time or two, I have two identical setups...
> 
> Salmonid


ok let me think it over are you going to be around springfield anytime soon?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

tomorow morning in fact.. (Friday)I could drop it off if your interested, PM me or call me later today for details

Salmonid


----------

